# Need a Mid-Range Config within 35k budget



## bloodlife (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello..everyone,
Suggest a good config within my budget..please

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:*Will be using it to run adobe applications like(photoshop,aftereffects),web designing(working on PHP),Programming on eclipse/netbeans and gaming(games like COD,NFS,Crysis,Battlefiled,CZERO)
*
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*32k can extend it to 35-38k max*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*No Idea*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:*XP/Win 7 & Linux*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:*500GB(i already have an external 1TB for storage)*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*No(I'm replacing my old System with this new one only CPU/Cabinet)*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*as i said above..i'm only replacing the cabinet/cpu,i dn't need LCD & UPS*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:*within next week(by 30th DEC'11), or by 1st week of JAN'12*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*i haven't built any so far, it would be done by assembler*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*I'm From Bangalore,Koramangala and Yes i would be buying locally..(from SP road),Yes i can Buy online..have done it before...*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
*I checked @ the local shops for rig within 35k budget..
here's what i got..
Processor & MOBO -> Intel i5-2500+Intel 67CL @ 17800(said it's d best combo)
Memory -> Gskill 4GB DDR3 @ 2900
Disk -> WD/Seagate 500GB @ 4500(said the Price of HDD have increased)
Cabinet + SMPS(PSU) -> CoolerMaster Elite 310/311Plus/340+PSU 550W @ 5200
Optical Drive -> 24x DVD writer (didn't know d brand) @ 1000
Graphic Card -> Zotac Nvidia GT520 2GB DDR3 @ 4000
Total Cost - 35400/-

About the Graphic Card..I've Used Before.. GeForce 6600
i need Nvidia please, dn't suggest ATI..*

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2011)

The config you got is not at all optimized. Apart from the CPU and motherboard everything is on lose. Gskill 4GB rams are available at 1.6K, not at 2.9K. 2ndly Gskill 1600 MHz which you've chosen does not have any effect on the performance as H67 chipset maximum supports 1333 MHz ram speed. And GT 520 is not a gaming card. It won't allow you to play any of the current games with even medium setting.

Also, you didn't mention the display resolution you're planning to use. Mention it.

Get the following:-

Intel Core i5 2320 @ 9.4K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.5K
Corsair Value series 4GB X 1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.14K
Seagate 250GB SATA @ 3.4K
FSP SAGA II 500W PSU @ 2.2K
NZXT Source 210 Elite Cabinet @ 2.4K
Asus Black 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1.1K
Zotac/Palit  GTX 560 (non Ti) 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.7K

Total is around 38K. Price reduction technique is getting a GTS 550Ti around 8.1K to 8.5K.

Currently don't spend that much amount over a 500GB disk as you're already having external 1TB HDD. 2ndly the performance difference among, i5 2400, i5 2330 and i5 2500 is not very much but the price difference is, now a days. So changed the processor and added a powerful Graphics card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2011)

^its i5 2320 and Source 210 

and cilus i think this will be better buy -
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks JAS for pointing out. That was a Typo. updated the original post.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 25, 2011)

go with a HD6870 instead of 560 its abit better


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Tarun said:


> go with a HD6870 instead of 560 its abit better


yup, HD 6870 uses less power but let the OP go for nVidia


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The config you got is not at all optimized. Apart from the CPU and motherboard everything is on lose. Gskill 4GB rams are available at 1.6K, not at 2.9K. 2ndly Gskill 1600 MHz which you've chosen does not have any effect on the performance as H67 chipset maximum supports 1333 MHz ram speed. And GT 520 is not a gaming card. It won't allow you to play any of the current games with even medium setting.
> 
> Also, you didn't mention the display resolution you're planning to use. Mention it.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply..
First of all.. i didn't hv info abt the recent h/w changes..i just asked a local shop here to list a good config under 35k.. and tht is what i mentioned here.
i'll check with d prices once i get a good config
Regarding the Proc,RAM and Graphic Card(GTS 550Ti/GTX 560)..i'll change as u mentioned
one more thing.. about the MOBO is it really worth using Intel Z68 with the config,and if it is will it fit my budget..
Found this article about H67,P67 and Z68 
H67, P67, and Z68 – Which one is right for you? | Puget Systems Blog

I have a 3yr old Samsung SyncMaster720N LCD..use 1152 x 864 resolution and sometimes with 1280 x 960 resolution

and hey,forgot to mention..now i can afford upto 42k.
Thanks again..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

Buddy, Z68 and P67 are developed for overclocking the K series processor. Since you're getting a Non K series processor, no point of getting a Z68/P67 based motherboard. If you can spend a bit more, get the Intel i5 2500 processor.
There is no point of updating the Graphics card as at the resolution you're using, GTX 560 will run all the games with highest setting.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, Z68 and P67 are developed for overclocking the K series processor. Since you're getting a Non K series processor, no point of getting a Z68/P67 based motherboard. If you can spend a bit more, get the Intel i5 2500 processor.
> There is no point of updating the Graphics card as at the resolution you're using, GTX 560 will run all the games with highest setting.



I wanted to ask whether ASUS P8H67-V is better than Intel DH67CL Motherboard for the Intel i5-2500(non K-series) Processor ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

Then ask like the way you've asked now. It will be easier to understand.

The Asus motherboard has better build quality but the features and very high build quality is practically useless in H67 chipset as you can't overclock the processor, hence the load on a motherboard will never be that much.

Intel DH67Cl has decent build quality and perfect for a Non-K series processor where overclock is not possible.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Then ask like the way you've asked now. It will be easier to understand.
> 
> The Asus motherboard has better build quality but the features and very high build quality is practically useless in H67 chipset as you can't overclock the processor, hence the load on a motherboard will never be that much.
> 
> Intel DH67Cl has decent build quality and perfect for a Non-K series processor where overclock is not possible.



I was confused with K & Non K-series of i5-2500 and with the Chipset(P67/Z68) too..now i'm clear with that.
so..i'll stick to i5-2500(non K-series) with Intel DH67CL(Chipset H67) MOBO.
and the RAM u mentioned "Corsair Value series 4GB" is not available,so can i go with Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 4GB x 1 RAM (F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL) or any other?

and what is Ti and Non-Ti in Graphic Card ?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

nVidia marketing crap. GTX 560 is 15% slower than GTX 560 Ti.

Just to make things clear, we have to specify GTX 560 as "non-Ti".

Wondering what was stopping them to name it GTX 555? Retarded thing to do.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 28, 2011)

Got this new Price List--
which one to select..I got a Budget of 42k.Should i take K-series Processor or Non-K ?
Help me..

List1--
Intel i5-2500(non-K) + Intel MOBO DH67CL @ 17600
Corsair/GSkill 4GB x 1 DDR3 1333Mhz @ 1300
Seagate 250GB HDD @ 3300
CM Cabinet 430plus + CM 550 @ 5100
Lg 24x DVD Writer @ 950
Zotac Nvidia 1GB DDR5 GTX 560(non-Ti) @ 10800
Total Cost-39050/-

List2--
Intel i5-2500k + Intel MOBO Z68 @ 20900
Corsair/GSkill 4GB x 1 DDR3 1333Mhz @ 1300
Seagate 250GB HDD @ 3300
CM Cabinet 430plus + CM 550 @ 5100
Lg 24x DVD Writer @ 950
Zotac Nvidia 1GB DDR5 GTX 550Ti @ 8300 
Total cost-39850/-

The Prices above Mentioned are @ local shops, Bangalore.
and the price difference btw 2 shops is apprx 2k, should i purchase individual components and assemble it ? or just build with given price of vendor ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

bloodlife, 1st make one thing clear, whether you're gonna go with the Shop Keeper's suggestion or rely on us. In this thread couples of configs are given to you and does any of them contain a CM PSU? No. Why, because once Cooler Master has beaten all the digit forum members? no, because their low end PSUs are just bad.
Read this for your PSu reference: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

Now regarding your config, I think the 2nd one is good. Could you provide the price breakup for the motherboard nad Processor? AFAIK, Intel Z68 motherboard costs around 8K+. There is a Biostar Motherboard TZ68K+ is available in flipkart around 7.5K which is better than the Intel mobo and recommended with a K series processor.
Go with the 2nd one with the following modification:
*Core i5 2500K + Biostar TZ68K+*
Corsair/GSkill 4GB x 1 DDR3 1333Mhz @ 1300
Seagate 250GB HDD @ 3300
*CM Cabinet 430plus + Corsair CX500 V2(3K)*
*Sapphire/HIS HD 6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.3K*


----------



## vyral_143 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Get the following:-
> 
> Intel Core i5 2320 @ 9.4K
> Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.5K



Sorry for interfering but I am just curious where this component are available at that price ?
I am asking as i am looking to buy a new combo.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> bloodlife, 1st make one thing clear, whether you're gonna go with the Shop Keeper's suggestion or rely on us. In this thread couples of configs are given to you and does any of them contain a CM PSU? No. Why, because once Cooler Master has beaten all the digit forum members? no, because their low end PSUs are just bad.
> Read this for your PSu reference: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
> 
> Now regarding your config, I think the 2nd one is good. Could you provide the price breakup for the motherboard nad Processor? AFAIK, Intel Z68 motherboard costs around 8K+. There is a Biostar Motherboard TZ68K+ is available in flipkart around 7.5K which is better than the Intel mobo and recommended with a K series processor.
> ...



PSU Thread was more informational..I'm Enlightened k,so NO for CM.
I'll have Corsair CX500 v2 then
For the List2--
Intel i5-2500k + Intel Z68 is a complete set(combo) @ 20900
Intel i5-2500k @ 13100+tax(then Z68 MOBO might be around 7.8k)
1. Bio-Star TZ68K+ @ 7568(i'll keep it as 2nd option if not ASUS then Bio-Star)
2. ASUS P8Z68-V LE @ 11250[Mem Freq :1066, 1333, 1600(O.C), 1866(O.C), 2133(O.C), 2200(O.C) MHz]so which ram(clock freq) with ASUS MOBO ?
I'll select ASUS if at all i can afford after looking at the total cost.
rest is all same as u've mentioned.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

Your config is pretty balance now, get the i5 2500K based one. Regarding ram, with K series + Z68 chipset, you can use 1600 MHz ram. So get the Gskill Ripjaw X 1600 MHz single 4GB module @ 1.6K. Check Primeabgb for Gskill rams.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2011)

@cilus,
 bro along with gaming op also uses photoshop which can take advantage of more memory and graphics horsepower.so isn't it better to include 560 and 8gb memory with i5 2320 with h67.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

Sukesh, 4GB memory is enough for most of the applications, even for the demanding ones and it can be added at any point of time. On the other hand Motherboard and CPU are not the things you're gonna upgrade anytime sooner. So if OP is getting a better CPU + Mobo combo, it is always recommended over getting more amount of ram.
Regarding Gfx card, my recommendation also goes with GTX 560 but lets OP decide it.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 29, 2011)

Final Build...
Intel i5-2500k @13100
ASUS P8Z68-V LE @ 11250
Gskill RipJaw 4GBx1 DDR3 1600Mhz @ 1900
Corsair CX500v2 @3200
CM 311 cabinet @ 2500
Zotac GTX 560(non Ti) 1GB GDDR5 @ 10800
Total-42750+5%(vat :'()
Net-44500
I got 500 GB HDD & 24x LG DVD writer from the old system

any suggestions pls post it..
and i got to ask this question after looking at the cost.. AM I SPENDING TOO MUCH FOR THE ABOVE HARDWARE..?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

> Gskill RipJaw 4GBx1 DDR3 1600Mhz @ 1900


Ram price is 300 bucks higher than market price. It is available in all the online shops including Flipkart @ 1.6K.



> CM 311 cabinet @ 2500


Cooler Master Elite price should be less than 2K.
Cooler Master Elite 311 (RC-311)
At 2.5K, you can get NZXT Source 201 or CM 430, far better cabinet.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 29, 2011)

yea.. the GSkill is 300 bucks more..
i'll luk n to it.. but GSkill has two models single (1600) & dual channel(2200).

Cabinet.. i'll change it


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

Get the single 4GB 1600 MHz version @ 1600.


----------



## bloodlife (Dec 31, 2011)

Cilus Thanks a lot dude.. 
was able to reduce the overall cost by 1k..

here's some pic's..
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/20111231150225.jpg

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/20111231150305.jpg

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/20111231150417.jpg


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey man., you do serious *animation* or just a casual app use ??


----------



## bloodlife (Jan 4, 2012)

devx said:


> Hey man., you do serious *animation* or just a casual app use ??



Nope.. Casual (Photo Editing & a bit of motion Graphics),Gaming.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

bloodlife said:


> Cilus Thanks a lot dude..
> was able to reduce the overall cost by 1k..
> 
> here's some pic's..
> ...



Congrats buddy, really great purchase. Now enjoy hard core gaming.


----------



## bloodlife (Apr 15, 2012)

*Upgrades...*

Hi all,
Need Suggestions on CPU Cooler and Graphic Card Cooler


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Cooler Master Hyper 212+ @2.2K


P.S. making new thread instead of bumping older thread(s) is better and also have advantages.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 15, 2012)

Why 212+ man when 212 EVO is available @ same price and its better.

@OP I don't think you need a GFX Cooler. Are you ocing it that hard? The good coolers are as expensive as a New Entry Level Card itself.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know that 212EVO is available in India. As you are saying 212 EVO is available then EVO all the way.

@OP: You won't need any graphics card cooler, and you won't get it here in India.


----------



## devx (Apr 15, 2012)

*@ d6bmg >>* yes EVO is available.

*@ OP >>* Why you need GFX cooler ?? it's for serious over-clockers.


----------

